
DNSCrypt vs DNS-over-TLS? What's the difference and why TLS is better. - tenta
https://tenta.com/blog/post/2017/12/dns-over-tls-vs-dnscrypt
======
jedisct1
Excellent and informative comparison, thanks!

How do these compare with DNS over QUIC? [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-
huitema-quic-dnsoquic-02](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-huitema-quic-
dnsoquic-02)?

